# Pakistani Auto club



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats classical there don. Have you seen the ricochet shot off the barret.50 that nearly took a guys head off?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I have, he was pretty lucky. I wonder what the piece that hit him weighed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess they couldn't wait for AAA!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

AAA? (Allah,Allah and Akbar)? LOL Nothing they do surprises me. That is hilarious though !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bgfireguy said:


> Thats classical there don. Have you seen the ricochet shot off the barret.50 that nearly took a guys head off?


Hey bg, how do I find that one? I've never seen it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Here you go bones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow !! Thanks Bar-d. That's one lucky sob.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he couldn't do that again !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet he would not like to try !

What are the odds....sooo close and soo lucky.

I never really thought about shooting iron like that would have a bullet come straight back. Most of the ones I have shot I thought the bullet splatered.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Time to play the lottery after that lucky strike !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


>


Very good Don.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

why am I not surprised. Great find Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> AAA? (Allah,Allah and Akbar)? LOL Nothing they do surprises me. That is hilarious though !!


LOL


----------

